# Transformation collaboration book



## Walrus (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi there, here is something I have been thinking about for a while:

It would be really fun to write a compilation of transformation stories, either permanent or temporary, about various subjects.
I would be most interested in designing and publishing such a book, if people are interested in contributing.

It could for example feature different themes (human to anthro or animals, bodily changes, shapeshifting or mythical transformations, other worlds, humourous, wishfl thinking etc) and the contributions could be either via usernames, real names or anonymous, depending on the wishes of the individual contributor.
Art, poems, music and comics would also be welcome.
(naturally youâ€™d have permission to put you contribution elsewhere, this is just a fun project, with no monetary gain for anyone whatsoever)

I have an online bookstore at:
http://lwb.webeden.co.uk/ (note that it is still under construction)
And would love to sell it from there, as well as do the marketing (even if it obviously is intended for members of the furry community firsthand).

It would be sold on a non-profit basis i.e. it only costs as much to buy as it costs to produce, plus eventual shipping. It would also be downloadable for free. 
The only thing I would ask for is a small commission for keeping the book on my site and doing the marketing, say a symbolic sum of one dollar for every tenth book sold (this would be taken into the price).

A book of around hundred pages would cost maybe around 5-7 dollars (+ shipping), and I think a trial one could be in order.
If it gets successful, we can make a bigger follow-up.
Any particular theme you forumites would like to see?

Since the first one will be short, there could be a maximum of ten pages a story. If they have a main character that is not human, it should also give some sort of explanation of why this is the case.

That pretty much sums it up I guessâ€¦So!

What do you guys think? Anyone interested in participating? Send me an Pm in that case!
Please tell me any suggestions you might have!


----------

